# My shop needs a "No Wangsters Allowed" sign.



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

Here's a trend I've been noticing recently, in fact, this happened _twice_ just yesterday. A thugged out fool between the ages of 18-22 will enter my shop and following exchange occurs:

Thug: "What's the most expensive cigar you got?"

Me: "Diamond Crown, around $20."

Thug: "That's it?" (sounds dissapointed) "Gimme a Garcia."

Me: "We don't cary Garcia Vega."

Thug: "Alright, gimme a Dutch."

Me: "We don't carry Dutchmasters either. Just hand rolled imported."

Thug: "I thought this was a cigar shop?"

Me: "You can get Garcias and Dutchmasters at any gas station, that's why we don't carry it. Only hand rolled premium cigars."

The thing that gets me is they ask for the most expensive cigar, sound dissapointed that it's only $20, then immediately ask for a $1 machine rolled piece of shit. And this has happened atleast once a week for the past 2 months!

I blame 50.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I seen it happen here as well. I find it funny as hell.


Stacey


----------



## spectre1 (Jan 16, 2006)

RumblePen said:


> Here's a trend I've been noticing recently, in fact, this happened _twice_ just yesterday. A thugged out fool between the ages of 18-22 will enter my shop and following exchange occurs:
> 
> Thug: "What's the most expensive cigar you got?"
> 
> ...


one simple way to correct this little problem is the next time you get one of these Cigar Affices in the shop and he wants to know the price .... Triple it! If hes to big time to pay a measily 20 spot .... sell it for $60 and give him some bragging rights!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Charge him $40 and see what happens. Just have a decent reliable sidearm ready for when you open the register.


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

Dont hate the playa hate the game.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I know one shop I go to sells those flavored blunt wrappers. One of the guys who works there says he always gets asked if they sell pot too.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Yup, I have this Cremosa CUBANA churchill for two grand. Tell ya what, bro, I'll cut you a deal and let you have it for just one grand. But you gotta promise you don't tell anybody else or the guys that pay 2 large for them will be pissed.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

HAHAHA... you should know, it's wanksta, not wangster... And as an 18-22 year old, I don't like being generalized.. but you're right, people my age are idiots.. :r

See my old thread: stupid things I heard in the B&M


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I know one shop I go to sells those flavored blunt wrappers. One of the guys who works there says he always gets asked if they sell pot too.


I get asked for scales and baggies a lot. Why anyone would think to check a cigar shop for sandwich bags when there's a f'n Stop&Shop and a Shaws 1 minute away, is friggin BEYOND me. I had a guy come in, ask if we sold baggies, leave when I told him we didn't, then come back in five minutes later and ask me again "You sure you don't got no baggies?". "Well, if you buy some cigars, I can give you 1 baggy. But it's not exactly what you're looking for."

I also get this guy who comes in every week to buy a big ass Cuesta Rey in a glass tube. He pays $9 for the 8 inch tube (he told me this). He sometimes buys pipe screens too. He's either smoking a lot of crack or cooking meth.


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> HAHAHA... you should know, it's wanksta, not wangster... And as an 18-22 year old, I don't like being generalized.. but you're right, people my age are idiots.. :r
> 
> See my old thread: stupid things I heard in the B&M


Wangster is short for "Wannabe Gangster." It's not the age range I'm generalizing, it's the ignorance inherant in that sub-culture. I get plenty of 18-22 year old customers who aren't wangsters, wanksters, or wankers.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

RumblePen said:


> Wangster is short for "Wannabe Gangster." It's not the age range I'm generalizing, it's the ignorance inherant in that sub-culture. I get plenty of 18-22 year old customers who aren't wangsters, wanksters, or wankers.


Haha, I know, no offense taken, I dislike wanna be gangsters too. I just thought I'd drop in and let ya know the correct term; If you follow Curtis "50 cent" Jackson, you know his song "Wanksta", that popularized the term.. Not that I listen to (C)rap.. :r :r My roommate blasts it at me... As for the guy with the big tube.. WTF? That's all I have to say! As for smoking crack.. on my motorcycle forum, I've read that homeless crack addicts will break off spark plugs from motorcycles, and use them as crack pipes... weird, eh?


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

FpDoc77 said:


> Dont hate the playa hate the game.


TRUE..Don't be hatin'...He be from the skreet. mutha facka....yeeeeaa Boy!!!!:gn


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

the best part is, at least a few of them have sliced open a Davidoff or somthing in hopes of rolling a 'premie' blunt  alright alright, i tried it back in the day, but it was a Macanudo


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

sell them red dot cohibas for $3k.... that should please them...


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

This reminded me of a story. Me and Canadasmokes were shootin' the shit and buying some stuff at our B&M when two gangsta guys came in. One of them stared at the little case of captain black sweets (their machine made cigarillos, 98 cents each) he stared at them for a minute while his friend was silent. Then he asked the clerk for 2, and his friend goes "oh shit, ***** bought two sweets!!". It made me laugh :r


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I am happy to say I have never seen this at my local B&M. I would have to laugh my ass off if it ever happens.

I hate Ghetto MOFOs especially wannabe Ghetto MOFOs. Makes me sick.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

It's all about that High class lifestyle for them Gangters. My favorite is seeing em drive around in cars like a 92 ES 300 with the 20" Rims that you know has at least 120K miles on it and they pay like $75 a week on some pathetic loan. Anything for that image. Gots to have that Lexus!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Yup, I have this Cremosa CUBANA churchill for two grand. Tell ya what, bro, I'll cut you a deal and let you have it for just one grand. But you gotta promise you don't tell anybody else or the guys that pay 2 large for them will be pissed.


You can even say it comes from _Cuban-seed_ tobacco. That will clinch the deal.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> HAHAHA... you should know, it's wanksta, not wangster... And as an 18-22 year old, I don't like being generalized.. but you're right, people my age are idiots.. :r
> 
> See my old thread: stupid things I heard in the B&M


:tpd: Being 19, soon to be 20 on fri I hear so much stupid stuff walking around campus, hell just walking around campus I see so many people who think they are 50 cent and it annoys the hell outta me. I agree with the others who say you should jack up the price big time for these kids that think they are big money.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Another vote here for "charge them more". 

What does a box of your favorite Habanos cost? Heh heh heh...


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

I know it's not funny for you, but I find that hilarious! Fiddy.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Don't be hatin'! I agree with the rest. If he wants an expensive cigar, Sell him a high end stick, charge him triple if not more and tell him these are what Fifty smokes. Ahhhh Yeahhh Boyyyyy!


----------



## JOMAC (Jan 28, 2006)

just a suggestion, i visit my local about twice a week. while taking in the humidor selection he has a guy came in with pants around his ass asking for his best smokes. while holding a bundle of cohibas, not the red dot cohiba, but he had this bundle priced at @ $45.00. he handed this 18- 22 year old a bundle just like the one i had and said these are great cigars for the price. the "wangster" asked for the price and he was told frank and without caution, $80.00 and your getting a hell of a deal.

the guy bought them and left acting as if he had won the superbowl. when the door shut the owner said " i make more money out of idiots like that" we laughed and he gave me mine for $40.00 and threw in a zippo. 

so yea charge them.  :2


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh man i can totally relate to this i was at my local shop, and these two wangster guys came in lookin at the pipes and cohibas (isom) askin the shop owner about the brand ect taking up allot of his time when the shop was busy. Then he finally decides to buy two captain blacks for 98 cents a piece, then heres the kicker his buddy gets up and yells "ohh shit ***** bought two sweets" and basically everyone in the shop shook their heads.
IMHO some guys just gotta learn curtesy for the shop owner, cus if your gonna take up 15 mins of his time and then drop only like 2 bux that is just wrong.


----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

RumblePen said:


> Wangster is short for "Wannabe Gangster." It's not the age range I'm generalizing, it's the ignorance inherant in that sub-culture. I get plenty of 18-22 year old customers who aren't wangsters, wanksters, or wankers.


Just to keep our American and British slang straight - a wangster and a wanker are two different things. A wangster would be American slang for a wannabe gangster. A wanker is British slang for a "jerk off" (either one who is or one who does...). Just wanted to keep things clear....


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

What about the other side of the spectrum?

Old men with too much money who try to show off to the women to get them to go home with them. I see this a lot at my B&M. Both get me pissed off. Why can't we just have a place where true BOTL's hang?


----------



## Zipcreature (Jan 8, 2006)

Ah, how many times have I been enjoying a nice cigar, while others were getting ready to enjoy "The OTHER leaf" will ask me "hey dude, do you have an extra cigar we could use?!" because we all know....















ISOMS HAVE WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED in them. 
- Zipcreature


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Local shops are a great place to meet people that do things that might be useful to you in your life. Found a good tile guy, a great painter, my current accountant all at one of the loca shops. 

It's the people aspect that makes the experience rewarding for me. A common interest is cool to share. Wish they had a tall pole pounding music and scantily... :r


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> It's the people aspect that makes the experience rewarding for me. A common interest is cool to share. Wish they had a tall pole pounding music and scantily... :r


:r 
Could call it "Stogies and Strippers"

CBF:w


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

MikeP said:


> Just to keep our American and British slang straight - a wangster and a wanker are two different things. A wangster would be American slang for a wannabe gangster. A wanker is British slang for a "jerk off" (either one who is or one who does...). Just wanted to keep things clear....


I don't see the difference. Wangsters are jerk offs.



Millow said:


> This reminded me of a story. Me and Canadasmokes were shootin' the shit and buying some stuff at our B&M when two gangsta guys came in. One of them stared at the little case of captain black sweets (their machine made cigarillos, 98 cents each) he stared at them for a minute while his friend was silent. Then he asked the clerk for 2, and his friend goes "oh shit, ***** bought two sweets!!". It made me laugh :r


HA HA HA HA!



cameroncouch02 said:


> What about the other side of the spectrum?
> 
> Old men with too much money who try to show off to the women to get them to go home with them. I see this a lot at my B&M. Both get me pissed off. Why can't we just have a place where true BOTL's hang?


Guy who use to work at the shop told me how he would always see this lady at this cigar bar (I believe in Boston) and he struck up a conversation with her, you know the usual, "Wow a woman cigar smoker" yadda yadda. It turned out the only reason she went to such places because she figured it would be a good place to land a rich boyfriend.


----------



## 17Crash (Jan 21, 2006)

I would capatialize on this. Next time a punk comes in and asks what is your most expensive cigar, tell him "oh, a man with class" and START RINGING IT UP!!! If he's with friends, he'll have to buy, and you may get close up early to catch the local game.



RumblePen said:


> Here's a trend I've been noticing recently, in fact, this happened _twice_ just yesterday. A thugged out fool between the ages of 18-22 will enter my shop and following exchange occurs:
> 
> Thug: "What's the most expensive cigar you got?"
> 
> ...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I can relate. Went to one of the Barclay Rex shops on friday. You'd think a high end shop would have people that know a thing or two about cigars. Guy working there was giving a gansta advice on where to buy cubans. The best part is he reccomended glass top boxes! I'm not not sure if the guy didn't know any better of was just being a dick, but it took alot of effort on my part to not laugh.


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

FpDoc77 said:


> Dont hate the playa hate the game.


werd.


----------



## benjamin831 (Nov 22, 2005)

I remember back in the day I carried a school backpack, wore these dirty trainers, and sported a pair of baggy jeans and scruffy shirt to go to cigar stores. Except I would tell them the '03 Monte No.2s weren't as good as some of the older Monte No.2s I've tried, esp in terms construction quality.

Weird eh? :al


----------



## Smokin-Pepperoni (Jan 16, 2006)

You guys don't want the black man to smoke cigars? is that it? Why all the hate. Your already pimping the Caribbean and Central / South America for cheap labour to roll the cigars you smoke, whats wrong with a couple "gangstars" buying cigars off you. Are you guys that sensitive to take these cigar "amateurs" as offensive, for not knowning as much as you do about cigars. Shit, grow up, besides its an oppurtunity to rip them off, like you dudes have been saying. 

My :2 

Peace in the middle east...:al


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Smokin-Pepperoni said:


> You guys don't want the black man to smoke cigars? is that it? Why all the hate. Your already pimping the Caribbean and Central / South America for cheap labour to roll the cigars you smoke, whats wrong with a couple "gangstars" buying cigars off you. Are you guys that sensitive to take these cigar "amateurs" as offensive, for not knowning as much as you do about cigars. Shit, grow up, besides its an oppurtunity to rip them off, like you dudes have been saying.
> 
> My :2
> 
> Peace in the middle east...:al


I dont think someone with 14 posts can really tell the elder members here to grow up. Nobody said anything about them not wanting blacks to buy thier cigars. They were simply commenting on how they pretended like they were big money and knew what they were talking about.


----------



## cigarking (Jun 5, 2003)

I always get "Do you have those nice Jamaican cigars" Wink...Wink...

Arghhh....Just wait till Spring break comes around, every third cutsomer same hint .... 

I will always remember the one 80 year old man asking me where to get some smack...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Smokin-Pepperoni said:


> You guys don't want the black man to smoke cigars? is that it? Why all the hate. Your already pimping the Caribbean and Central / South America for cheap labour to roll the cigars you smoke, whats wrong with a couple "gangstars" buying cigars off you. Are you guys that sensitive to take these cigar "amateurs" as offensive, for not knowning as much as you do about cigars. Shit, grow up, besides its an oppurtunity to rip them off, like you dudes have been saying.
> 
> My :2
> 
> Peace in the middle east...:al


I know I'm an "old dude", and probably not hip to the modern slang, but doesn't "wangster" refer to white guys trying to be gangsters?? I didn't see where we were discussing the sale of cigars to any specific racial group, just to a bunch of wanna-be punks that apparently have burned their thinking processes out with something other than cigars. I missed the "hate" thread also. I actually think these kids are kinda sad, in that they have given away their own identities, and make a choice to be un-informed, uneducated, and un-principled. I can't see a big market in the future for the "skills" they place so highly in being a wangster. Just another group of people that will demand the government support them.

Just the :2 of an old fart that probably missed the new age greatness boat somewhere.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Smokin-Pepperoni said:


> You guys don't want the black man to smoke cigars? is that it? Why all the hate. Your already pimping the Caribbean and Central / South America for cheap labour to roll the cigars you smoke, whats wrong with a couple "gangstars" buying cigars off you. Are you guys that sensitive to take these cigar "amateurs" as offensive, for not knowning as much as you do about cigars. Shit, grow up, besides its an oppurtunity to rip them off, like you dudes have been saying.
> 
> My :2
> 
> Peace in the middle east...:al


I see plenty of white and black wangsters, just typical punks. As far as "black men smoking" I sat next to a very nice "black gentelman" the other day in a cigar bar and discussed the finer points of cigars, scotch, wine, and life in general. Had nothing to do with color, just a nice guy like myself that enjoys cigars. As far as sensitive to cigar "amatures"...well...I almost prefer these type of guys that want to learn more.They are fun to talk with and share what little knowledge I have with them. Now do I have time for some wangster, wanker, or just a pecker head in general, no. I dont. My:2 . RJT


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Not to change the topic of this thread, but since you work in the business - My local B&M recently began stocking ACID. Is there a polite way of letting the guys know how ACIDs are being ripped?


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

I haven´t met any wangstas, but I have met quite a few wannabes. I´ve even met those that insist that I don´t know what I´m talking about when I make a simple comment like cigars should be kept moist.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Smokin-Pepperoni said:


> You guys don't want the black man to smoke cigars? is that it? Why all the hate. Your already pimping the Caribbean and Central / South America for cheap labour to roll the cigars you smoke, whats wrong with a couple "gangstars" buying cigars off you. Are you guys that sensitive to take these cigar "amateurs" as offensive, for not knowning as much as you do about cigars. Shit, grow up, besides its an oppurtunity to rip them off, like you dudes have been saying.
> 
> My :2
> 
> Peace in the middle east...:al


I don't see any post's in this thread saying anything about a specific Race of people. Why, your Hero Al Capone was a "Gangster" wasn't he?


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Smokin-Pepperoni said:


> You guys don't want the black man to smoke cigars? is that it?


although i certainly could infer at least a couple of these posts to speak about black men, i couldn't find the "stay away from cigars" reference at all.



Smokin-Pepperoni said:


> Why all the hate.....


in a thread replete with slang-- i wonder how many people will miss the nuance of this slang phrase, and read it literally.



Smokin-Pepperoni said:


> Are you guys that sensitive to take these cigar "amateurs" as offensive...


interesting point. are wangster types the present day hellions that are despised by polite society -- i guess that's possible.

any population has it's distribution, so certainly the jungle has those that have forgotten what's its like to be a newb - or that disdain some (sub) cultures. but, i haven't caught scent of them. indeed, a couple of its endearing qualities are the jungle's acceptance of differing opinions; and it's embracing of an earnest desire to learn.

the CS jungle is a GREAT place, Pepp. but be assured, that for the duration of your stay here... you'll find in the jungle, what you bring in to the jungle.

well met, friend pepp. look forward to reading more from you!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

"Can't we all just get along?", spoken by the great Rodney King. 

:sb now,I have three teenage daughters,18,17 and 14.Also,I live in a mixed nieghborhood and I can tell you that this rap gangster :BS is just generational and its all about what you allow your kids to watch and listen to.many times I've had to take a CD from one of them and say not in my house!!!
One time , when my oldest daughter was in 8th grade, she brought home DR.DRE's "The Chronic" from school. Supposedly a friend had given it to her.For you that don't know, It has a big Pot leaf on the cover. I quickly nipped the situation in the bud and sayed in the most loving, fatherly,sensitive to my daughters feelings kind of way,"I don't care who gave it to you, if you bring that shit in my house again it will be in pieces".

Bear with me,I'm almost finished.
there have been other times,at birthday parties,confiscating CD's of friends,due to the sex acts described in detail,and I was not the most popular person at that time. I know kids will be kids and they will test you.I did.thats just my experiance with it.

Now, my point is this.I find it amusing that these Wangsters,*******,Whatever think that because they listen to a 50 Cent Cd,that they are the baddest thing walkin.I've had things thrown at my door,my daughter has been harrassed at school for reporting a student with a gun, my friends daughter punched in the face,just because the involved parties dared the other to do it,and everyone of the "perps" were of color.

Guess what,I judge people on there actions, not their color.These "perps" are children and don't know any better.Pull up Yo' pants, tie Yo' shoes and have some self respect.Walks like a duck,TALKS like a duck,must be a duck!!!! WANGSTERS BE DAMNED!!!!

OHHH!! by the way,take their ignorant asses for everything they got, they would do the same to you.
Don't be Hatin'!!!!​


----------



## 17Crash (Jan 21, 2006)

1. The "gangster" genre is not limited to one racial group, but a popular culture phenonom. All groups are represented in it. It is the form this generation of young people are using to separate themselves from the family unit to join the larger social group. In my days it was a dirty demin jacket with an Iron Maiden patch on the back and loud heavy metal music, my dad's generation was Chuck Barry and dancing in the movie isles, grandpa was Frank Sinatra and all that swing. Every generation does it. I don't think most people here were making a racial statement. I take serious offense at your protrayal of "the black man". That's a cheap shot.

2. I agree that B&M's should treat everyone with respect. I have posted here before that I sometimes don't feel valued at the local store because I don't look like the typical demographic of a cigar buyer. All customers need to be treated with respect and new customers should be given a tutorial on the wonderful world of cigars. A smart business owner knows that. That being said, customers need to know how to act too. Coming into a store with an iPod (shows no respect), dark glasses (slightly intimidating), baggy clothes (great for an illegally concealed weapon or for shoplifting), acting sullen and snotty or loud and brash (just plain jerky), no wonder the shop owners here are posting they don't want them in the store. They are taken as offensive because the act offensive. "We reserve the right to refuse service..."

3. I didn't say to rip people off. I said that someone asks for the most expensive cigar, sell them that cigar.

All the "gangster" wants is respect, they say. But respect really means "to be feared" in their world. I'll respect them by holding a door open for them or saying "have a great day". That's not what they want. They want people afraid and to get out of their way. And then they have the balls to cry when they are in a detention center "the police are always picking on us". They say the system is against them, but fail to mention they run counter to the system every chance they get.

Everytime I go on a rant an established member of this site chastises me. Read my words for what they are...my perception on what this is.



Smokin-Pepperoni said:


> You guys don't want the black man to smoke cigars? is that it? Why all the hate. Your already pimping the Caribbean and Central / South America for cheap labour to roll the cigars you smoke, whats wrong with a couple "gangstars" buying cigars off you. Are you guys that sensitive to take these cigar "amateurs" as offensive, for not knowning as much as you do about cigars. Shit, grow up, besides its an oppurtunity to rip them off, like you dudes have been saying.
> 
> My :2
> 
> Peace in the middle east...:al


----------



## 17Crash (Jan 21, 2006)

Mikey202 hits a big nail on the head, parents need to be involved in their children's lives in a positive way. You and your girls sound like good people.



mikey202 said:


> "Can't we all just get along?", spoken by the great Rodney King.
> 
> :sb now,I have three teenage daughters,18,17 and 14.Also,I live in a mixed nieghborhood and I can tell you that this rap gangster :BS is just generational and its all about what you allow your kids to watch and listen to.many times I've had to take a CD from one of them and say not in my house!!!
> One time , when my oldest daughter was in 8th grade, she brought home DR.DRE's "The Chronic" from school. Supposedly a friend had given it to her.For you that don't know, It has a big Pot leaf on the cover. I quickly nipped the situation in the bud and sayed in the most loving, fatherly,sensitive to my daughters feelings kind of way,"I don't care who gave it to you, if you bring that shit in my house again it will be in pieces".
> ...


----------



## iowapiper_rcp (Jan 29, 2006)

Glad i find a thread to get me laughing on my day of sickness, damned flu! Anyhow, very nice thread, ans I would dye laughing if I saw some of this in my B&M. I do tend to chuckel though, when i go to the tobacco outlet, which has a very nice selection of cigars here in Iowa, and just as Im pulling up, one of these "wanksta's" comes out, holding a pack of Black and Milds in one hand, and tryign to hold his bling bling phone, bigass chain from draggin the ground, and pants up with the other! Cracks me up everytime!


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

i really don't want to get into the whole ancillary issue here, but - and this was mentioned briefly by another BOTL here - for me, any concerns of _smokin pepperoni_ were totally discounted by his avatar (capone) and signature (capone). al capone was a bloody, murdering, degenerate gangster - and anyone who glorifies him, for lack of a better word, well - that opinion just doesn't mean much to me...


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

When i worked in a shop you could always tell what the question was going to be before they even asked. I loved the scenarios of it being Friday night, 8 pm and an 18 year old comes in asking for Phillies Blunts. It always made for a good laugh. Unfortunately, a lot of young guys that walked in were branded as being there for the wrong reason and were treated unfairly. Some of the individuals i worked with were the worst of "The cigar snobs" and I believe this is what turns off so many young men and women who want to start up smoking cigars. (I mean young being college age).


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

17Crash said:


> In my days it was a dirty demin jacket with an Iron Maiden patch on the back and loud heavy metal music



YA MAN!!!!! TALKIN" BOUT MY GENERATION!!!!​


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> YA MAN!!!!! TALKIN" BOUT MY GENERATION!!!!​


I had the Trooper Patch on mine!!!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Once upon a time people like Rick Rubin got a grand idea to promote poor urban and prison life as something glamourous. Nobody complained. It's pure genius from a societal control aspect. Encourage people to engage in activity that'll land em in jail. I bet Malcolm X and MLK would be so proud of the way a people got totally chumped by this message of style over substance. The lifestyle glorified revolves around trousers falling off the backside (because belts aren't allowed in prison yo!) spending money on rapidly depreciating assets and drug use. Just the stuff to keeps a person down and feeling good about it. Pure genius!


----------



## 17Crash (Jan 21, 2006)

All right, a kindered spirit. I got W.A.S.P in my car CD player right now. Now that was a fun-time rebellion. My (or I should say "our") music was about hot chicks, ferrari's, keggers in the Hollywood Hills, and telling the man I wouldn't turn it down. No one got hurt. It went to hell with grunge, singing about suicide. What? We all know life is hard, I don't need to dwell on it. Then came gangster style rap. Now I don't just hate my life, I hate yours too.

You and I could be friends except you are a dirty Steeler fan...GO COWBOYS!!! AMERICA'S TEAM.



mikey202 said:


> YA MAN!!!!! TALKIN" BOUT MY GENERATION!!!!​


----------



## 17Crash (Jan 21, 2006)

Mikey202 and Alpedhuez55,

I had the Killers cover, the one with Eddy holding a hatchet, remember? Arm patches of Judas Priest, Saxon, and Accept. I was one of the first to have the back patch here in Albuquerque because I had a cousin who sent it to me from Germany. I loved that jacket. Not to dwell, but to this day I still hold a little grudge (very little) that either my mom or dad tossed it when I wasn't looking, and then told me they had no idea where it was. I bet they had a great laugh watching me hunt for months for it.



Alpedhuez55 said:


> I had the Trooper Patch on mine!!!


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

17Crash said:


> Mikey202 and Alpedhuez55,
> 
> I had the Killers cover, the one with Eddy holding a hatchet, remember? Arm patches of Judas Priest, Saxon, and Accept. I was one of the first to have the back patch here in Albuquerque because I had a cousin who sent it to me from Germany. I loved that jacket. Not to dwell, but to this day I still hold a little grudge (very little) that either my mom or dad tossed it when I wasn't looking, and then told me they had no idea where it was. I bet they had a great laugh watching me hunt for months for it.


ok, this is all fun stuff now... my :2:

my first concert was *UFO*, in chicago - the night they recorded the live album, _strangers in the night _('78???). yeah, that's me you can hear in the background when they play _lights out _(lights out, *CHICAGO*!). ah, fun times...

also, a few years after that - iron maiden opening for scorpions. second row. cripes, that was loud...


----------



## 17Crash (Jan 21, 2006)

thebiglebowski,

Now that is a claim to fame. My first concert was April Wine with Uriah Heep opening. Mick Box passes out beers to the front row (I was 13 years old with a beer in my hand at a concert). To tell you how times have changed, a police officer actually told me "drink that now and throw away the bottle". He was worried about the glass as a weapon (totally appropriate) but was going to allow me to have my youthful rite of passage (very cool). To this day I think that cop was one of the coolest people I have ever come across in my life.



thebiglebowski said:


> ok, this is all fun stuff now... my :2:
> 
> my first concert was *UFO*, in chicago - the night they recorded the live album, _strangers in the night _('78???). yeah, that's me you can hear in the background when they play _lights out _(lights out, *CHICAGO*!). ah, fun times...
> 
> also, a few years after that - iron maiden opening for scorpions. second row. cripes, that was loud...


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

my loudest concert was Trapeze circa 1973-74 I want to say. Guys from Mott the Hoople and Deep Purple were in Trapeze. Fun times. Never forget the pre-concert music. 

The best pre-concert song ever is Humble Pie 30 Days in the Hole!

And as far as my bombastic commentary above, save the tinfoil. Gangster-ism has always been romanticized. The more things change, the more they stay the same. Once upon a time it was skullcap instead of a doo rag. Same same.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I sat third row right in front of the speaker stack at an Anthrax/Exodus Concert once. My ears were ringing all day the next day.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

:r Start carrying the cheap crap and charge them 300% mark up. they come into our local cigar shop asking for flavor sticks all the time. Like my local owner says. Only 2 things are free in my shop..Bubble gum and d--k. And I'm all out of bubble gum. :r


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> One time , when my oldest daughter was in 8th grade, she brought home DR.DRE's "The Chronic" from school. Supposedly a friend had given it to her.For you that don't know, It has a big Pot leaf on the cover. I quickly nipped the situation in the bud and sayed in the most loving, fatherly,sensitive to my daughters feelings kind of way,"I don't care who gave it to you, if you bring that shit in my house again it will be in pieces".


Now that's just mean.  I can understand 50 cent but Dr. Dre's "The Chronic" is a monumental album in the rap industry.

Personally I like all music from the Beatles to the Grateful Dead to the White Stripes to John Coltrane to Loretta Lynn to Wilco to everything in between.

I like some rap and hip-hop like Kanye West but I think as a whole the rap and hip-hop industry has the most influence over the young generation and the substance as a whole that they are shilling out is trite, superficial, and quite caustic to these easily influenced souls.

As wise men we can either continue to call them fools or we can actually talk to them and get them to see through no just their eyes but our's as well. These kids don't know the err of their ways. Many will learn eventually and many will not. It's the one's who will not that scares the hell out of me.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

17Crash
You and I could be friends except you are a dirty Steeler fan...GO COWBOYS!!! AMERICA'S TEAM.[/QUOTE said:


> like i said at the begining of my post."can't we all get along?" :r I'm starting a new thread on Heavy metal..we hijacked this one, sorry!!!​


----------



## Smokin-Pepperoni (Jan 16, 2006)

awhitaker said:


> Now that's just mean.  I can understand 50 cent but Dr. Dre's "The Chronic" is a monumental album in the rap industry.
> 
> Personally I like all music from the Beatles to the Grateful Dead to the White Stripes to John Coltrane to Loretta Lynn to Wilco to everything in between.
> 
> ...


See you guys don't know anything about real Hip Hop. You think Hip Hop, which is a culture, not just a type of music, including the four elements of graffiti, b-boying (breakdancing for you white folks), rapping, and deejaying, is all about "bling-bling", "wangstars", "gangstars", and all those other catch phrases you hear your sons / daughters using. When really thats just marketing and commercial bull:BS, put out by white record executive fat cats. You really have to spend time looking into the history of Hip Hop, to appreciate the realness behind it, it is definetly not "superficial". In another words, all of you are ignorant to where, why, and how Hip Hop came into existence. I don't have time to explain everything there is to know about real Hip Hop (i.e. some of the most politically and socially concious muscians of our time, who happen to be rappers; Eric B. & Rakim, KRS-One, Big Daddy Kane, Public Enemy (the group), Nasir Jones, Grandmaster Flash, Kurtis Blow, etc... the list goes on).

You guys have proven how much you really are influenced by the media, regurgitating words and phrases like "bling-bling" and "dont be hatin'" you and your children are all products of commercialism and MTV. If you want to really understand Hip Hop, you have to look below the surface, and the garbage you see on TV. Now I know most you don't care that much about the culture to actually take the time to search out and appreciate real rap, but if you do, the list above should point you in the right direction.

As a good friend of mine once said "The white man's culture was made on the black man's back, the black man's culture was made with the white man's scraps"


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Smokin', I don't recall reading anyone speaking about the "black culture" or how opressive it is thanks to the "white man". What I do remember reading is about is no class wannabee gangster coming in and trying to act like they know what cigars are all about.

I believe you're taking things WAY too personally. I believe this is about the business owners taking exception to the fact that some wannabe gangsters make themselves look stupid.

Oh and Nasir Jones being a voice for the black community?? Puhleeze....
Yeah these lyrics really stir powerful emotions of pity in me:

"_ I shot the motherF*cker back
Right out the ass son
For ****** don't know how to act
What the deal son
I shot the motherF*cker back
No doubt son
For ****** don't know how to act"_

Yeah that's real classy


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Smokin-Pepperoni said:


> If you want to really understand Hip Hop, you have to look below the surface, and the garbage you see on TV. Now I know most you don't care that much about the culture to actually take the time to search out and appreciate real rap, but if you do, the list above should point you in the right direction.
> 
> 
> > I was a NY State Corrections Officer for 6 yrs. I understand Hip Hop and it's culture more than you'll ever know my friend.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

17Crash said:


> All right, a kindered spirit. I got W.A.S.P in my car CD player right now. Now that was a fun-time rebellion. My (or I should say "our") music was about hot chicks, ferrari's, keggers in the Hollywood Hills, and telling the man I wouldn't turn it down. No one got hurt. It went to hell with grunge, singing about suicide. What? We all know life is hard, I don't need to dwell on it. Then came gangster style rap. Now I don't just hate my life, I hate yours too.
> 
> You and I could be friends except you are a dirty Steeler fan...GO COWBOYS!!! AMERICA'S TEAM.


You know, implying that any kind of music is to blame for anyone's actions is just wrong right? That's like some kid who watched Beavis set himself on fire, then goes out and does it himself. Then the show gets sued by the parents because they weren't around to watch their kid in the first place but can't own up to it.

To the original poster, is there a reason why you can't put a sign up in the window letting people know you ONLY carry premium hand-rolled imported cigars? That way you can refer them to the sign out front when they bug you for the 7-11 cigars. hehe


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Smokin-Pepperoni said:


> As a good friend of mine once said "The white man's culture was made on the black man's back, the black man's culture was made with the white man's scraps"


Your friend is an idiot. Those african americans who choose to go to college can walk right on out into the world and get the same paying jobs we can.

What your friend says may have been true at one time, but the fact of the matter is the black people I know all have college degrees and make damned good money. The only person responsible for your lifestyle is you in today's world.

Tell your friend to quit using the racial card as a crutch and get his ass out there and start putting some work into himself and his life, maybe then he too will reap the benefits.

Racism is all around us. Blacks discriminate against whites, whites discriminate against blacks, everyone discriminates against the spanish. etc. etc. Yet somehow those who want move up in the world manage to do so, regardless of color.

If you want real world statistics. Here's one. 2 black males enter the Sabal Palms apartment complex a week after christmas, rob a white man, go inside the white man's apartment while his wife and little girl are there, rob the apartment, and on the way out, they shoot the white man (who was laying on the ground, face down.) in the back of the head.

Of course it's the white man's fault that they were too damned lazy to go apply for financial aid, quit smoking the dope and doing the crack, and get a degree. Instead they'd rather just kill people and blame it on the white man and his slavery of the black populace. yet apparently they have plenty enough freedom to kill some dude coming home from work. Go figure, the shackles on their wrists and legs must have extremely long chains.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Smokin-Pepperoni said:


> See you guys don't know anything about real Hip Hop. You think Hip Hop, which is a culture, not just a type of music, including the four elements of graffiti, b-boying (breakdancing for you white folks), rapping, and deejaying, is all about "bling-bling", "wangstars", "gangstars", and all those other catch phrases you hear your sons / daughters using. When really thats just marketing and commercial bull:BS, put out by white record executive fat cats. You really have to spend time looking into the history of Hip Hop, to appreciate the realness behind it, it is definetly not "superficial". In another words, all of you are ignorant to where, why, and how Hip Hop came into existence. I don't have time to explain everything there is to know about real Hip Hop (i.e. some of the most politically and socially concious muscians of our time, who happen to be rappers; Eric B. & Rakim, KRS-One, Big Daddy Kane, Public Enemy (the group), Nasir Jones, Grandmaster Flash, Kurtis Blow, etc... the list goes on).
> 
> You guys have proven how much you really are influenced by the media, regurgitating words and phrases like "bling-bling" and "dont be hatin'" you and your children are all products of commercialism and MTV. If you want to really understand Hip Hop, you have to look below the surface, and the garbage you see on TV. Now I know most you don't care that much about the culture to actually take the time to search out and appreciate real rap, but if you do, the list above should point you in the right direction.
> 
> As a good friend of mine once said "The white man's culture was made on the black man's back, the black man's culture was made with the white man's scraps"


I think this says it all... http://www.afro-netizen.com/2005/10/kanyecondi_cart.html 

Now, go back and read my post.... like I said, I judge people by there actions and character. Don't give a damn about the thug life, my fat ass can still 3-5 second rush and make 'em dance in the fire

What has any old school rap artist ever done to improve thier community? Cut and paste something, anything.You're saying these guys don't make money?

Not going to feel bad one bit about not being Politicaly Correct or pandering to the bullshit state of mind of,"your not black, so you owe me and because I listen to gansta rap you shall fear me."

last but not least,Don't believe the Hype!!!!YEEEAAHH BOY!!!​


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Smoking, it looks like you've got a mighty big chip on your shoulder. You injected race into this. Be careful, it may not have been intentional but it could be construed as baiting.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

> The white man's culture was made on the black man's back, the black man's culture was made with the white man's scraps


Tell me what of my Irish relatives culture was made on the black man's back. Is it the music? Is it the dancing? Is the religion? Come on, man, tell me ... I'm really keen to learn. I'll tell you what part of Irish culture is based on black men.... zero. Another part of my family is Scottish. Tell me, then, did a black man invent the kilt? The bag pipes? Nope, no black men's backs. The last part of my family is Lebanese. Sorry to break it to you, but no black mens backs involved there either.

Now a black man might adopt an Irish name and call themselves O'Neill ... or drink a green beer on Saint Patrick's day, or even play hockey, which is based on the Irish game of hurling, but thats fine by me, because I'm not a racist piece of crap.



> You guys have proven how much you really are influenced by the media, regurgitating words and phrases like "bling-bling" and "dont be hatin'" you and your children are all products of commercialism and MTV.


Never used those phrases, ever. Not once. Never typed them out either. I don't watch MTV, nor do I let my kids watch that garbage. Once upon a time MTV didn't suck. Those days are gone. So maybe you need to revisit what "you guys" means. Sounds kinda racist to me.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Jokieman said:


> Your friend is an idiot. Those african americans who choose to go to college can walk right on out into the world and get the same paying jobs we can.


The reality is that they usually are much more heavily recruited and have more opportunities than equally educated whites. When I was at the University of Florida, my college had 3 "black only" positions. If you had a PhD in an appropriate field, you were black, and you walked in the door, you had a job. The other positions that came open and were recruited for normally were also biased for hiring blacks because of bean counting.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

OK, I joked at the beginning but after reading Smokins threads I can't help but chime in again. One of the things I do is advertising and a huge chunk of my business comes from the Hip-Hop industry. I deal with 50 and Shady among many other HipHop artists on a regular basis. I am into a wide range of music myself and used to be into Hip Hop up until these past few years. Dealing with these thugs among their whole message and outlook on life has turned my stomach to it and I can't stand to listen to it. Now if you want to sit and listen to rap of the late 80 and 90s than I'm in. I'm sorry to be the bearer or bad news but the current state and mentality of the Hip Hop community is pretty sad at this point. With their it's not my problem mentality. These guys are so influential to todays youth and it's sad that they are degrading American youth because they won't step up and be good role models. They all use the "It's not my job to raise your children" response when questioned about being bad role models, which is sad because they are not even bright enough to realize the impact they are having on todays youth. Obviously you have been influenced by these guys you seem to idiolize but hopefully one day you too will grow up and learn to be your own person. Trust me when I say the media is not too far off from how these so called artists live thier lives. I witness it first hand on a regular basis so I know what I'm talking about. Even if you don't deal with them regularly take a walk in most of the schools today. Everyone thinks there 50, and when a lot of kids mimic thier slang and get used to it they eventually forget the proper way to speak the English language. Let's all idiolize a former drug dealer whose claim to fame is being shot 9 times. Count me out! Now, I know I sound like a hypocrite here because I make ends meet by doing work for them but I figured I would at least try to clear the :BS from your eyes. Now let me ask you a serious question. Are you into this hobby because it's something you truly enjoy or is it something you saw a rapper doing in a rap video and thought it would be cool? By the way why don't you write a letter to the poor bodyguards family who was doing his job trying to protect Busta Rymes and try to explain to them that there husband/fathers death was just media hype, and explain why none of these so called heroes of today stepped up to be witnesses to catch the shooter even though they were feet away from the shooting? OK, End of Rant!


----------



## RumblePen (May 17, 2005)

Jokieman said:


> To the original poster, is there a reason why you can't put a sign up in the window letting people know you ONLY carry premium hand-rolled imported cigars? That way you can refer them to the sign out front when they bug you for the 7-11 cigars. hehe


There already is a big ass sign. The place is called George's Premium Cigars. But I still get people who think it's a liquor store. No joke, one guy even dragged in 3 garbage bags of empty beer cans.



Smokin-Pepperoni said:


> You guys don't want the black man to smoke cigars? is that it? Why all the hate. Your already pimping the Caribbean and Central / South America for cheap labour to roll the cigars you smoke, whats wrong with a couple "gangstars" buying cigars off you. Are you guys that sensitive to take these cigar "amateurs" as offensive, for not knowning as much as you do about cigars. Shit, grow up, besides its an oppurtunity to rip them off, like you dudes have been saying.
> 
> My :2
> 
> Peace in the middle east...:al


You're trolling right?



Smokin-Pepperoni said:


> Blah blah blah some hip hop sermon bullshit.


I'll troll you back.

Nobody gives a shit about the "realness" or history of hip hop. You speak of it as if it's something that's actually important and relevant to the world, instead of the vapid unoriginal medium aimed at teenagers that it is. Maybe you should learn about Blues, Soul, and Funk. You know, where all your hip hop artists steal their music from.

I thought this onion article was appropriate for this thread:

http://www.theonion.com/content/node/33490


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SeanGAR said:


> Now a black man might adopt an Irish name and call themselves O'Neill ... or drink a green beer on Saint Patrick's day, or even play hockey, which is based on the Irish game of hurling, but thats fine by me, because I'm not a racist piece of crap.


:r Wow funny. Seriously though, peppi you blowin this waaaay outta proportion. You need to take a chill pill.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Aren't we forgetting that they reckon (sorry Christians) that we all evolved from one pairing of 'animals' in Africa, so techincally, WE'RE ALL OF BLACK ANCESTRY. On top of that, if this is a white man thing, who made Poker a mod? And where are all those so-cal herf mixed, why isn't it whites only? God damn it, I though this was Klub Stogie KK... 

I think, smoking-pepperoni, you missed the point of this thread. It wasn't 'black men shouldn't smoke cigars', nor was it 'gangsters shouldn't smoke cigars' it was 'people who think they need to smoke cigars cos Fiddy Cen pays $3k for a cohiba shouldn't smoke cigars'


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

sigh...

this whole thread just needs to go away...


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Ya'll saved me a lot of typing in this thread.


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> so techincally, WE'RE ALL OF BLACK ANCESTRY.


YOU MEAN I'M NOT WHITE??!!!!?

(sorry had to bastardize a Steve Martin line)


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

awhitaker said:


> YOU MEAN I'M NOT WHITE??!!!!?
> 
> (sorry had to bastardize a Steve Martin line)


THE JERK!!! Hilarious movie. Steve Martin is a classic comedian. I've heard his new movie, the Pink Panther, is hilarious.

ATTENTION: This is a blatent attempt to hijack this already beat to death thread.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

12stones said:


> THE JERK!!! Hilarious movie. Steve Martin is a classic comedian. I've heard his new movie, the Pink Panther, is hilarious.
> 
> ATTENTION: This is a blatent attempt to hijack this already beat to death thread.


I'm with stupid... There was a review in my school newspaper... Said it was a great movie.. and The Jerk is one of my favorite movies ever.. we watch it at family reunions... And sit around and quote it at each other... :r


----------

